# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Jack hammer advice appreciated.

## apricotripper

Building a fence, and unfortunately the grounds full of rock along the fence line. Get about 200mm down and I start hitting rock thats hard to pry out. Big floater occationally. And I gotta get down to 600mm!  
So I'm thinking jack hammer.  
Do you reakon I could hire an electric jackhammer to do the job for the day. Any good ?  
Thinking dig them as deep as I can go by myself. Then hire a jackhammer and some kid one day. Me smash the rocks up and get him to shovel to depth.  
thanks for any advice.

----------


## kombiman

Under $100/day 
A set of post hole tongs 
A six pack and some panadol for afters

----------


## Bloss

Depends how hard the rocks are. For under $100 you can get a decent sized 850W or so el cheapo HD hammer drill and a couple of 600mm rock bits (or i star point and one chisel) form Bunnings or Aldi and elsewhere that will probably do the job and you can take your time and you still own the drill. I have to say I am amazed at how well these work and how tough they are. 
I have flogged my Aldi one that cots me $69 and it is still going strong and my mate's $59 Ozito has been a workhorse. They have guarantees for home use so even if it dies you just take it back and they swap or refund!  :2thumbsup:  
That's what I'd be trying first, but if you have big mothers of rocks that need breaking up then you might have to go for the  hire. Even then the equivalent HD as in the photo, but the chinese knock-off is under $300 at Bunnings too so for less than 3 days rental you get to take you time and keep the gear.  :2thumbsup:  
These things are around 100db though so proper ear protection is a must!

----------


## apricotripper

helps plenty. thankyou. Might go buy one.  
The jobs tiring me already. I can build the fence alright, just the holes. I've blistered up my hands already and havn't really got anywhere.  
Thinking seriously about just getting someone to dig all the holes for me.  
Got this trench started running from the house to my shed that needs to be at 600 as well for electrical conduit. And the bloke with the chain digger could only get to 300-400 yesterday cause of all the rocks.

----------


## PlasterPro

can vouch forthe ozito HD
where you wearing gloves(bunnings about $10 does the job) when you got the blisters? its a must for me and I never get them.

----------


## apricotripper

no gloves. Couldn't find them and don't like wearing them anyhow. I'm just winging about the blisters.

----------


## jatt

Nice unit Konbiman, 
I agree totally. Working on my block & am striking parches of sandstone, quartz and shale. Hired an old Bosch for the day , it was as heavy as hell. So I purchased a lighter weight Makita breaker (on special) and some basic bits.  
In process of digging a trench for power & sewer plus a few postholes. Since I purchased these items my crowbar has been rusting in the shed. Crowbar used to jar my shoulder pretty bad. Definetely have fewer aches using the breaker. A good set of muffs & gloves is an absolute must.

----------


## GraemeCook

> no gloves. Couldn't find them and don't like wearing them anyhow. I'm just winging about the blisters.

  
Yeah;  I thought the same until I discovered riggers gloves.   Very soft, close fitting leather gloves and quite cheap too.    Remember, riggers have to lug all those rusty pipes and do up millions of fittings, so they need gloves which will cope with both tasks. 
Cheers 
Graeme 
PS:  You are more likely to find riggers gloves at trade supply places, rather than the omnibus hardware barns, although Bunnings and M10 sometimes stock them.

----------


## PlasterPro

Jatt just wondering what you would pay for a tool like that ? it is a dedicated jack hammer only? looks tough. :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Jatt just wondering what you would pay for a tool like that ? it is a dedicated jack hammer only? looks tough.

  A GMC (if they have any left) or Ozito from Bunnies are around $300 - name brands (often from same factory!) a lot more.

----------


## jatt

> Jatt just wondering what you would pay for a tool like that ? it is a dedicated jack hammer only? looks tough.

  The actual breaker was $1000.  Came with pointed chisel only. 
Flat chisel was about $40 
Spade was $90 from memory.  Makes for some fast trenching compared to manual means.  Some of the trenching I have to do runs close to fenceline, access would be difficult with excavator etc.. 
Have a lot of work still to do with it, so buying was a no brainer compared to hiring.  Made short work of the concrete paths I needed to break up. 
From memory hiring was around $80 - 90 for a day. 
Yes is a dedicated jack hammer only. Looked at the Hitachi kombiman (sorry I spelt it wrong on the 1st post) put up & it was over $100 dearer when I was chasing one for myself.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

For what its worth, I wouldn't use a demolition hammer in that situation Jake I would hire a dingo with a post hole auger or a bobcat with same. 
The hammer will just push the rocks into the softer soil and you will end up with big mothers of holes. 
Call me old fashioned......or lazy ...I hate digging holes.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Big floater occationally.

  Sounds like you've hit the sewer line  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> These things are around 100db though so proper ear protection is a must!

  Eh?  :Biggrin:

----------

